# I found a pigeon



## kitchenbuilder (May 28, 2007)

Hi I have a pigeon that has a red band on its left leg and a yellow band on its right. The yellow band has AU witj WE under it the date is either 2003 or 2005, the other numbers that i can see are 3578.
I live in York Maine and would love to know what to do or who to contact.
I have been feeding it and watering it. I have not tryed to pick him up but I think he may be tired , he arrived here on may 27th. 
Thanks in advance
here's a link to his/her picture
http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q159/kitchenbuilder/Pigeon.jpg


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome to PT. Thanks for helping this lost and banded pigeon out.
Main thing is to keep in a safe place where predators can't get access and 
provide food and water as you are doing. A wild seed mix is best if you have 
or can get.

Here's a link to 911 Pigeon Alert so that you can cross post:

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkxF9M...*http://groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert

I'll also send a heads up the members here involved in that list.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just so Terry or anyone who sees this.............this bird is in 911 already. The finder (Bob) sent an e-mail and I entered it and took the case......so no worries...........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thaks FP and Renee for assisting with this one .. I'm not finding a club for those letters, however. Perhaps the club is actually this one:

Club Name : WESTERN INV 
Club Code : WIPC 
Club Secretary : ROBERT LUPO SR 
City : MARLBORO 
State : MA 
Phone No. : 508-485-3205 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Thaks FP and Renee for assisting with this one .. I'm not finding a club for those letters, however. Terry


It's listed in the 2005 list. I wondered if it's a typo?, but it's there, so I sent it to the finder. haven't heard back yet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ahhh .. the text in 911 is different than in this thread .. the "witj" got me off track .. I see now that the witj is just a typo for "with" ..  



> The yellow band has AU witj WE under it the date is either 2003 or 2005, the other numbers that i can see are 3578.


So as not to completely mislead and confuse people this is the correct club as Renee found and posted back to the finder:

Club Name : NUTMEG RPA 
Club Code : WE 
Club Secretary : HAROLD GABUCCI 
City : NORTHFORD 
State : CT 
Phone No. : 203-484-9558 

Terry


----------



## kitchenbuilder (May 28, 2007)

Hi eveyone and thanks for your quick responses.
I contacted Harold and he said that the club does not meet for another 2 weeks. He does not have the keys to get into the "club" and seemed pretty nonchalant about the whole thing. I told him that I posted on pigeon talk and I don't think he understood what it was.
I want to help the bird and we have put him in a 2' square cage that I built for my chickens. ( I have 47 chickens and 1 parakeet )
I would like to talk to someone that might give me some suggestions as to the best ways to care for him. It is a beautiful bird and I really don't see anything wrong with him. He was flying around just fine and really is beautiful when in flight.
I have free long distant telephone and would call anywhere to hear a voice of someone concerned 
We live in Maine 207-363-6699
thanks , Bob Yorke


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, we've got a member not too far from you about 10 miles south of Auburn (New Gloucester?) who has taken in a few wayward children like that. I'll PM & Email her to take a look at this thread in case she can help if it should come to that.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kitchenbuilder said:


> Hi eveyone and thanks for your quick responses.
> I contacted Harold and he said that the club does not meet for another 2 weeks. He does not have the keys to get into the "club" and seemed pretty nonchalant about the whole thing. I told him that I posted on pigeon talk and I don't think he understood what it was.
> I want to help the bird and we have put him in a 2' square cage that I built for my chickens. ( I have 47 chickens and 1 parakeet )
> I would like to talk to someone that might give me some suggestions as to the best ways to care for him. It is a beautiful bird and I really don't see anything wrong with him. He was flying around just fine and really is beautiful when in flight.
> ...



Bob, in all fairness to Harold, he probably doesn't have a clue about Pigeon Talk.  Maybe if you told him you reported it to 911 Pigeon Alert, it might have gotten his attention, but then again, maybe not. In any case, I'm going to copy the note above and put it in the database in 911 Pigeon Alert. Now that we have a file open on this bird, I need to keep it up to date. 
I think the member that Pidgey mentioned may be able to help you out. If not, we'll find somewhere for this little guy. In the meantime, he'll be ok for a little while in the cage you have him in.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
Thanks for the "heads up" I'll be calling Bob as soon as I get off the puter.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Talked to Bob's wife today. He will be calling later. From the sounds of it, she wants to re-home this bird. I told her the poor thing could move in here, no problems. She asked about opening porch door and letting bird have free access to outside, and I told her about my concerns with predators, or bird attempting to fly home, and possible outcome for bird if it did make it back home. She decided to keep bird in where it safe for now. Will update as soon as I hear any thing. Also, will come up with question # 5 as soon as possible. I'm so busy between work, 3 graduations, and handfeeding 7 kids of various ages. Answer to question #4 was Pigmy Pouter.
Daryl
Time to get covered with baby food again.
Oh, and Pi and Po, Ping's babies, are sure riots. They love people so much, will land on any one who goes in to barn. They squeak and squeal, begging for food, stick their beaks in ears, between fingers. There's an old white silkie roo up there who tries to parent them, herd them away from the other birds. He's got his wings full with this pair of hellions.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, this pigeon npw has a forever home. Pretty Pigeon moved in today. For you people who never have had the opportunity to hold a healthy Homer in your hand, believe me, a homer is a handful. This is a sweet bird, a mealy bar, well marked, in great shape, mostly for the wonderful people who rescued her in the first place, and brought her here, to me.
daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Daryl. I'm so glad this all worked out and that the bird now has a great forever home!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great news Daryl. You are terrific. As soon as things slow down please let us see what he looks like.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bob, did you get my e-mail from 911? I wondered if you got a response from the club on this bird?


----------



## kitchenbuilder (May 28, 2007)

Hi all just a quick update  I haven't heard anything from the owner and I am happy to say that the bird now has a new home. Daryl seems like she will keep him/her safe and hopefully find a mate. I did have a great guy that I talked to just a couple of miles from the house but we made the decision to drive an hour away to take it to her. we had a great time and she lives in a nice area of Maine. If I get any info from the owner I will keep you all posted .
Until then enjoy the little darlings that you have and keep them safe. I have gained a great respect for pigeons and all the folks that raise them. 
Bob and Jo-Ann Yorke


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update.
I have no doubt the bird will have a good home with Daryl.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that happy ending , Bob, and for securing the birds safety and taking care of it, from the beginning.


----------

